# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Уроки от Микаэля

## Микаэль

Почитал, посмотрел пост. И еще раз понял, что "на вкус и цвет - фломастеры разные". Лично мне понравилась одна работа, но многим она не понравилась. Некоторые работы сделаны, вроде и хорошо, но не соблюдено тонирование, свето-тень и цвето-гамма.
Я - занимаюсь фотошопом 5 лет. И с удовольствием отвечу на ваши вопросы. Так же принемаю заказы.
С удовольствием дам советы,тем кто нуждается в таких сферах как 

- Ретушь изображения
- Фото-монтаж
- Фотокоррекция
- Реклама
- Дизайн сайтов
- Фирменный стиль
- Баннера
- Разработка логотипов
- Цветокоррекция
- Цветосочитание
- Светокоррекция
- Переразработка
- Разукрашивание

Спасибо.

----------


## Микаэль

ЦВЕТ — свойство света вызывать определенное зрительное ощущение в соответствии со спектральным составом отражаемого или испускаемого излучения. Свет разных длин волн  возбуждает разные цветовые ощущения; излучения цвета, длина волны которого от 380 до 470 нм имеют фиолетовый и синий цвет, от 470 до 500 нм - сине-зеленый, от 500 до 560 нм - зеленый, от 560 до 590 нм - желто-оранжевый, от 590 до 760 нм - красный. Однако цвет сложного излучения не определяется однозначно его спектральным составом.

Каким-то чудом получилось так, что во всем мире именно палитра RGB стала основным цветовым определителем в языке гипертекстовой разметки HTML. RGB во всех компьютерных технологиях представляется в виде шестнадцатеричного числа как #RRGGBB, где RR - количество красного цвета, GG - соответственно зеленого, и BB - синего. Именно с помощью смешивания этих 3-х градаций можно отобразить 16 777 216 цветов.

Друзья, оказывается, наш с вами мозг с помощью наших глаз воспринимает миллионы цветов, но различает гораздо меньше чем мы думаем. Например,  разницу в одну градацию, мозг то увидит, но ничегошеньки не поймет. И правильно =)

Сейчас слегка окунемся в школу и урок по биологии, и так - начнем.

ГЛАЗ — орган зрения человека, позвоночных и многих беспозвоночных животных. У человека и позвоночных животных - парный орган; состоит из собственно глаза (глазного яблока), соединенного зрительным нервом с мозгом, и вспомогательного аппарата (глазодвигательных мышц, век, а у наземных позвоночных и слезных желез). Через отверстие в радужной оболочке (зрачок) лучи света входят в глаз и, преломляясь на поверхности глазного яблока, в роговице, хрусталике и стекловидном теле, сходятся на сетчатке, давая на ней изображение видимого предмета.

Вот именно таким чудным образом мы видим и наш мозг воспринемает визуальную информацию. Но мозг человека одновременно воспринимает только 3-4 цвета. Обильность цветов отвлекает, уменьшает внимание. Именно из-за этого я и хочу рассказать о таком понятии как цветовосприятие.

Все цвета, попадающие в наш мозг, вызывают какие-либо чувства или эмоции. Но работает это на подсознательном уровне, то есть само по себе. Короче мы это не контролируем, ну вы поняли...

Так вот...эмммммм...о чем это я...... а, да, точно, вспомнил; Сейчас я вам приведу примеры основных "Цветовых возбудителей".

Красный:
Возбуждение, энергия, страсть, желание, скорость, прочность, мощность, тепло, любовь, агрессия, опасность, огонь, кровь, война, насилие, всё интенсивное и страстное.

Желтый:
Радость, счастье, оптимизм, идеализм, воображение, надежда, солнечный свет, лето, золото, философия, мошенничество, малодушие, предательство, ревность, жадность, обман, болезнь, риск.

Синий:
Мир, спокойствие, устойчивость, гармония, объединение, истина, доверие, консерватизм, безопасность, чистота, порядок, лояльность, небо, вода, холод, депрессия, подавитель аппетита.

Оранжевый:
Энергия, баланс, тепло, энтузиазм, оживленный, экспансивный, пышный, требующий внимания.

Зеленый:
Природа, среда, здоровая, удачи, восстановление, молодость, бодрость, весна, щедрость, плодородие, ревность, неопытность, зависть.

Пурпурный:
Авторский Гонорар, духовность, благородство, церемония, непостижимый, преобразование, мудрость, просвещение, высокомерие.

Серый:
Безопасность, надежность, интеллект, степенный, скромность, достоинство, завершенность, твердый, консерватор, практический, старость, печаль, сверление

Коричневый:
Земля, очаг, дом, на открытом воздухе, надежность, удобство, выносливость, устойчивость, простота и удобство.

Белый:
Почтение, простота, чистота, мир, смиренность, точность, невиновность, молодость, рождение, зима, снег, хорошо, стерильность, брак (Западные культуры), смерть (Восточные культуры), холодный, клинический.

Черный:
Мощность, сексуальность, сложность, формальность, элегантность, богатство, тайна, страх, анонимность, недовольство, глубина, стиль, зло, печаль, раскаяние, гнев, метрополитен, технический цвет, траур, смерть (Западные культуры).

Вот основые эмоции, вызываемые разными цветами.

----------


## Микаэль

Да, это перечислены основные форматы PhotoShop'a, котрые мы изучем в этой статье. На самом деле форматов изображений существует несчиленное количество. Но самые распространенные в редакторе PhotoShop это .PNG .JPEG .JPG .PSD .GIF и .EPS.

Начнем, пожалуй с самых распространенных - это JPEG и JPG. Это два, практически одинаковых формата. Это форматы растрового статического изображения. На пример, практически у каждого есть цифровые фотоаппараты, вот их фотографии сохраняются именно в этом формате. Это формат сжатия визуального изображения с потерей качества. Возникает вопрос: Почему же он такой известный и распространенный? Дело в том, что главный плюс этого формата в его размере, файлы этого формата очень мало весят, по сравнению с остальными.

 Эта абривиатура произносится «джейпег», англ. Joint Photographic Experts Group — объединённая группа экспертов в области фотографии (сам не знаю причем тут эта группа). Я надеюсь, вы правильно поняли все, что я рассказал про этот формат. Фраза "Это формат сжатия визуального изображения с потерей качества" вовсме не говорит о том, что изображение этого формата представлено в плохом качестве, просто в растровой графике, при увеличении размера качество теряется. А происходит это из-за того, что в "скелете" изображения каждому пикселю задан свой цвет, и при увеличении, мы увеличиваем сам пиксель, и естественно, теряется резкость и, соответчтвенно, качество. А в векторной графике, точнее в скелете векторного изображение, цвета пикселям присваиваються с помощью формул... по системе X*Y#RRGGBB на пример, присвоим какому-нить пикселю цвет.

243*398#0099FF

Что значит эта штука в векторе? Правильно, значит 243-ий слева, и одновременно 398-ий снизу, пиксель будет нежно-голубого цвета. А как это? Ведь при увеличении он может сдвинуться? Рассказываю, на пример прямая линия в векторе обозначается не попиксельно, а вектором, то есть начальная и коченая точка линии. На пример:

(243*398#0099FF)-(432*345#99FF00)

А что значит эта надпись? Значит, что линия от пикселя 243*398 к пиксею 432*345 будет равномерно изменять цвет от нежно-голубого к светло-зеленому.

Вот, больше о векторной графике не хочу рассказывать. Ну что ж, погнали дальше по форматам. Предлагая следующим разобраться с .GIF. Это тоже формат растрового изображения. Но в чем его главный плюс, так это в том, что именно в этом формате вы создаете анимированные изображения. Расскажу немного о самом принципе работы этого формата. GIF (англ. Graphics Interchange Format — формат для обмена изображениями. Формат GIF способен хранить сжатые данные без потери качества в формате до 256 цветов. Независящий от аппаратного обеспечения формат GIF был разработан в 1987 году (GIF87a) фирмой CompuServe для передачи растровых изображений по сетям. В 1989-м формат был модифицирован (GIF89a), были добавлены поддержка прозрачности и анимации. GIF использует LZW-компрессию, что позволяет неплохо сжимать файлы, в которых много однородных заливок (логотипы, надписи, схемы).
 Как же создается и воспроизводится сама анимация. Грубо говоря - анимация это последовательное пеключение между слоями. То есть даже мякгий переход между цветами или картинками - это некорое количество промежуточных слоев. При создании анимации в фотошопе, естественно нужно указывать скорость перехода между стоями (кадрами) и еще многие параметры, которые вы там наковыряете. С анимацией работает программа ImageReady, она устанавливается автоматически с фотошопом. В версиях CS3 и выше эта программа не предусмотренна, альтернатива её - это вкладка "анимация".  О том, как создавать в фотошопе анимации будем рассматривать потом. На этом рассказ про GIF я закончу. Можно еще очень долго и много о нем рассказывать, но, лично мое мнение, что главные характеристики  и метод работы я рассказал.

EPS (Encapsulated PostScript) — расширение формата PostScript, данные в котором записываются в соответствии со стандартом DSС (Document Structuring Conventions), но при этом c рядом расширений, позволяющих использовать этот формат как графический.
 Формат EPS был создан компанией Adobe на основе языка "PostScript" и послужил базой для создания ранних версий формата Adobe Illustrator.
 Программа QuarkXPress версий 4, 5 и 6 не может растеризовать данные из EPS-файла, поэтому использует в верстке только preview — уменьшенную копию всего изображения, которая хранится в EPS-файле отдельно от основных данных. Программа Adobe InDesign версий CS-CS4 такого ограничения не имеет. Использование уменьшенной по качеству копии изображения предназначено для упрощения вывода изображения на экран, и как следствие значительного ускорения работы с версткой.
 Изображение, записанное в EPS-формате, может быть сохранено в разных цветовых пространствах: GrayGrad, RGB, CMYK, Lab. Структура данных растрового EPS-файла может быть записана разными методами: ASCII-данные (текстовые данные), Binary (двоичные данные) и JPEG с различной степенью сжатия. Preview EPS-файла также может быть создано с использованием различных методов уменьшения объёма данных.

Ну что, продожим. Следующий формат - PNG. Растровый формат, практически ничем не отличается от JPEG и JPG. Но главное, что этот формат дает возможность создания изображением с сохранением прозрачности!!!!!! А это огромный плюс. Это вы поймете когда начнете более серьезно работать в фотошопе. А особенно с клипартами, монтажем и т.д.

Ну а формат PSD, это не растровый формат, а формат файла PhotoShop'a. То есть сам проект в программе. Ну то есть со всеми слоями и т.д. Короче я имел в виду, что открытие (двойным щелчком) этого файла, приведет к запуску фотошопа и всего, что есть в этом проекте. Если вы уже встречались с этим форматом, то, наверняка, заметили, что иконка у такого файла не такая как у всех :-), и весит он намного больше чем, изображение, которое в нем закодировано. Потому что, повторюсь, файл PSD - это не изображение, а проект программы PhotoShop.

----------


## Микаэль

Ну Что ж, всем привет. Вот мы и добрались до следующего соего поста. В ней, как я и обещал, расскажу про политры цветов в web-технологиях. Не будем отходить от темы, и приступим сразу к делу. Так вот, что я хотел рассказать. Существует 4 основных политры:
- RGB
- CMYK
- Lab
- WB (GrayGrad)

В предидущей статье я рассказал про политру RGB. Ну что ж начнем с CMYK:  CMYK - как вы догадались, это абревиатура и расшифровывается как (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow, Key color). Cyan - цвет индиго (ну такой, темно-синий... ну вы поняли) Magenta - пурпурный (что-то между алым и розовым цветами)  Yellow - естественно желтый цвет  Key color - а в роли ключевого цвета выступает черный цвет.

Появляется естественный вопрос: "А нафига использывать 4 цвета, если можно без напряга и RGB пользоваться?" Я отвечу тебе. (Хотя сам работаю исключительно с RGB, все дело в том, что я-то работаю на мониторе, а не на бумаге.)

Несмотря на то что чёрный цвет можно получать смешением в равной пропорции пурпурного, голубого и жёлтого красителей, по ряду причин (чистота цвета, переувлажнение бумаги и др.) такой подход обычно неудовлетворителен. Основные причины использования дополнительного чёрного пигмента таковы: На практике смешение реальных пурпурного, голубого и жёлтого цветов даёт скорее грязно-коричневый или грязно-серый цвет; триадные краски не дают той глубины и насыщенности, которая достигается использованием настоящего чёрного. Так как чистота и насыщенность чёрного цвета чрезвычайно важна в печатном процессе, в печатный процесс был введён ещё один цвет. При выводе мелких чёрных деталей изображения или текста без использования чёрного пигмента возрастает риск неприводки (недостаточно точное совпадение точек нанесения) пурпурного, голубого и жёлтого цветов. Увеличение же точности печатающего аппарата требует неадекватных затрат. Смешение 100 % пурпурного, голубого и жёлтого пигментов в одной точке в случае струйной печати существенно смачивает бумагу, деформирует её и увеличивает время просушки. Чёрный пигмент (в качестве которого, как правило, используется сажа) существенно дешевле остальных трёх.

Вот основые понятия политры CMYK. Надеюсь вы все поняли.  Ну что ж, с ЦМИКом или СМИКом мы разобрались.
Продолжим, следующая политра, которую мы будем изучать обзывается Lab. Так вот, внимаем:

В цветовом пространстве Lab - это значение светлоты отделено от значения хроматической составляющей цвета (тон, насыщенность). Светлота задана координатой L (изменяется от 0 до 100, то есть от самого темного до самого светлого), хроматическая составляющая — двумя полярными координатами a и b. Первая обозначает положение цвета в диапазоне от зеленого до пурпурного, вторая — от синего до желтого. Сделаем выводы, политра Lab удобна в работе когда цвет в проекте задается не на прямую а с помощью формул. Эта система удобна, когда очень часто используется люминисцентность цвета, то есть его слетлота. Что и есть векторное стремление цвета от черного к белому.



L=25%, то есть "светлота" градиента ab равна 25 из 100


L=75%, то есть "светлота" градиента ab равна 75 из 100

Вот такая вот интересная штука этот Lab. А теперь моя любимая гамма WB(GrayGrad). На самом деле WB и GrayGrad это разные системы цветопоказа, но они очень схожи, из-за этого я и решил соеденить их в одну. WB, как вы уже, наверняка, догадались, это двуцветная гамма, в которой доминируют всего два цвета - это белый и черный. У многих существует ошибочное мнение, что белый - это вовсе не цвет, а просто стандартный фон. НЕТ! Дело в том, что когда начинаешь работать с графикой, в том же PhotoShop'е и форматом .PNG (о нем позже), то сразу понимаешь, что это реально полезный и нужный цвет. А система GrayGrad (gray gradient) - это все 255 оттенков от белого (0) до черного (255). WB, в основном, используется для оформления документации (юридические документы, письма, фирменные бланки и т.д.). Изображение в такой системе имеет не совсем, приятный глазу вид. Интересная штука происходит в GrayGradе. (Думаю все видели изображение в этой политре) Смотри, никогда не задавал себе вопрос как редактор (PhotoShop), понимает где серый цвет сделать темнее, а где светлее? Так вот редактор-то штука умная, и знает длину волны кождого цвета, так вот: чем длина волны короче, чем серый будет более темным. На пример красный цвет в системе*GrayGrad будет практически черным, а вот зелененький, желтенький и т.д. будут стремиться к белому цвета. Кстати, как я говорил уже, разнообразие цветов рассеивает внимательность, и из-за этого изображение в GrayGrad нам кажеться более резким и четким.

Вспомнил, я еще хотел рассказать про такую штуку как прозрачность...

Сразу скажу, тем кто работал только в Paint'е, тем это понятие будет дико :-) Смотри, возьми в руки два листа бумаги разного цвета. Взял? Нет?... ну я жду.... Всё? Молодец, теперь *положи одни лист на другой, и понятно, что видишь ты только верхний цвет. А теперь наколдуй себе целлофан. И положи его на один из листов. Ты на 100% видишь нижний цвет. Если присваивать бумажкам и целлофану прозрачность, то у бумаги прозрачность равна 0%, а у целлофана, соответсвенно, 100%. Если продолжать бумажно-целлофановую историю, на пример, слой с 50%-ой прозрачностью - это будет цветной целлофан. (можете найти и положить его на лист бумаги). Вобщем: прозрачность - это процентное отображение слоя. То есть на сколько мы его видим.

P.S. Кстати, любая прозрачность в фотошопе визуализируется как серо-белая шахмотка, в окончательном результате её видно не будет. При сохранении документа в .JPEG прозрачность будет переконвертирована и отображена в белый цвет, а вот формат .PNG сохранит саму прозрачность.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Микаэль*,
Перенесла ваши посты в отдельную тему. :smile:

----------


## ruslava

*Микаэль*,
 Ждем продолжения ваших уроков. Очень иного полезного и нового узнала!!! :flower:

----------


## алина владимировна

спасибо за уроки

----------


## Rail

Нашел для себя много интересного.Спасибо.

----------


## juliana

:Ok:  ПОУЧИТЕЛЬНО...

----------


## nataly755

Спасибо за вашу тему Много нужного

----------


## Старик

Спасибо, очень нужное!!!

----------

